

Big iPhone App Opportunity: Blocking of Unknown Callers - obiefernandez
https://www.google.com/search?q=How+do+I+block+unknown+callers+on+my+iphone&aq=f&oq=How+do+I+block+unknown+callers+on+my+iphone&aqs=chrome.0.57j0l3j62l2.8347&sugexp=chrome,mod=8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

======
nmcfarl
That there is - but there is no API that gives access to this functionality,
which means if Apple doesn't want to provide it, it's not happening.

